
Show HN: A Book Published with MkDocs - r0brodz
https://krsnagita.github.io
======
r0brodz
I will add a formal section of the book as well.

------
deepakkapoor
Good work!

~~~
r0brodz
Thank you. I did a lot of command line pipes and unix tools like sed and awk.
It was fun

